# Timing belt, Interferance fit or not ?



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

As far as I knew it was an interference engine.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...t-non-interference-engine-chevy-warranty.html

Never saw a “definitive” response here but overwhelming consensus is Interference.


----------



## Lugnut (May 4, 2017)

Just about all diesel engines are interference engines. That is how they are able to get the higher compression ratios. I know for a fact the LUZ engine is an interference engine. This is why they have selective head gaskets. I was looking at GM Service Information, and I could not the specific words stating it is an interference fit engine. However, I do recall learning that is was an interference fit engine during training.


----------

